# Ayre



## avhound (Sep 15, 2017)

Irrational, But Efficacious. Version 1.2
any one use this System Enhancement disc. purchased this some years ago.
i did notice that little pops and hisses were not as apparent and a slight difference how my Axioms didn't have that hollow ring sound anymore.
i run this disk bi-monthly. i have used it in my truck but not as often.


----------

